# Garmin Delta E Collar



## bknichols8 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a brand new in the box Garmin Delta E collar for $150. The receiver collar is blue not black. The receiver and transmitter are both new, never used. I already have a unit and don't have a use for a second one. Call or text 801-558-4871, I am located in the SLC area. Here are some more details:

3-button handheld controller
Tone, vibration, momentary or continuous stimulation modes
Easy-to-read LCD displays correction pattern and dog being trained
3 correction configurations


----------



## bknichols8 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sold.


----------

